
How to Stay in Shape at a Desk Job - blacksmythe
http://christopherhelkey.com/how-to-stay-in-shape-at-a-desk-job/
======
drinchev
I don't see a lot of value in this article. There is no "before/after"
statement that you could actually compare and no science reference, behind the
idea of activity/every 30 minutes.

> You don’t even need to do push-ups for the technique to work. If push-ups
> are not your things try stretching, walking around the building or do any
> other short activity to mix up your day then repeat. Repetition is the key!

Yes, moving yourself every half an hour gives benefits, but does it count if
you just go to the toilet or go out for a smoke?

My story is :

I go to the gym every work day for only half an hour, first thing in the
morning ( I'm web-dev freelancer @ home / office ). Before I started doing
that I had less energy and significantly worse mood. I also removed 3 kilos
for approx. 1 month, without any diet. It's cool.

------
tsomctl
When sitting all day in front of a computer, I like to take breaks and use a
jump rope. It helps get the blood flowing, and I'm able to think better and
concentrate more easily afterwards.

Also, many people have said it before, but squats are absolutely amazing at
getting in shape. Yes, if you do them incorrectly, you will hurt your knees.
Starting Strength by Rippetoe tells you how to do them correctly.

------
notacoward
You know what helps even more? Getting real, intense exercise for twenty
minutes or more three times or more each week. That's _one hour_. Anyone can
afford it, no matter what job or other responsibilities they have. You can
even take a shower afterward, instead of progressively working up a sweat
throughout the day. I'm sure coworkers (or family members) really appreciate
that.

Sitting continuously for long periods really isn't such a great idea. Stepping
away from the monitor periodically is beneficial for a whole lot of reasons.
Doing a few pushups while you're at it sure won't hurt, but - by itself -
won't get you in particularly good shape either. Let's not oversell it.

------
eecks
Pushups alone won't keep you fit.

~~~
djtriptych
For some people, it's enough. Pushups might not keep you fit.

~~~
eecks
They don't keep anyone fit by my definition.

~~~
wpietri
Maybe other people have their own definitions? That seems ok by me.

------
skMed
Keep your diet in check and eat your TDEE or less in calories to maintain
weight or lose a few pounds. That's 90% of it. Sign up for a gym and workout 3
times a week aiming to improve strength if you want some muscle definition.
That's the other 10% if you want to get fit.

------
atticoos
We made a Slack bot, Swolebot, announce 3 times a day how many pushes we have
to do based on how many open PRs we have to review

[https://github.com/robinpowered/swolebot](https://github.com/robinpowered/swolebot)

~~~
notacoward
How do the women and less-physically-able people on your team feel about that?

------
kylelibra
TL;DR - Do pushups on the floor.

~~~
stevebmark
TL;DR I started doing pushups occasionally while working and think I'm a
genius that's in "amazing shape" because of it.

This isn't bad advice, but it's presented so poorly and with little
forethought.

------
scrumper
Stretching the definition of "killer workout" but it's good advice. Better
(much) than nothing, and once you get a taste for zero-equipment bodyweight
exercises there's lot more you can add.

------
catfishblunt
I suggest doing something else instead of pushups. When you sit in front of a
computer all day your shoulders tend to slump forward, and by doing pushups
all day you're making that problem even worse.

~~~
djtriptych
Actually back strengthening and, in general, rear chain exercises are pretty
much just the kind of strength training you ought to do to reverse (some of)
the effects of prolonged sitting.

~~~
catfishblunt
What? Do you think push-ups work your back?

~~~
djtriptych
Nope you're right - triceps are "rear-chain" but it's not a back workout.

That said you are _unable_ to really stretch your lower back while in a seated
position, and it's much easier to engage the core and lower back in push up
position.

Done properly they are also a core strength workout though which is just as
important.

------
whyaduck
Just as important - keep your diet on track. Lay off processed food, sugar,
simple carbs (bread, pasta, etc.), and eat plenty of protein and complex
carbs.

------
dkokelley
Funny, I work at a desk job and I just got back from my lunch break... at the
gym.

------
dibujante
Cardio?

